# Sunshine Coast Rentals?



## BreezyPeezy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm seriously considering relocating from the U.S. to Oz to attend the University of the Sunshine Coast. Before I set my heart on Oz, I wanted to see if it was doable finance-wise.

My main concern was housing options for a single student. What is a general idea of one bedroom/studio/shared-roommate rent on the Sunshine Coast? I've glanced online at newspapers in the area and have seen a lot of ads "per week" etc. Is it more common for rental payments to be weekly as opposed to monthly? I will be looking for work on campus, around town, etc but will need a more affordable living arrangement. Any advice?

I lived in Hawaii for a few years and am more accustomed to paying a little higher for groceries/rent/cost of living (at least compared to the mainland US). Thanks in advance!


----------

